# 1918 PRR/NYC System Maps



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

I've done a bit of work to combine the Pennsylvania and New York Central system maps. The bases I used are from circa 1918, but from some books I have about they didn't change too much after that point. 
The dark blue/purple is NYC owned trackage. The light blue is track is trackage owned by a subisdiary railroad or track NYC has usage rights on.
The red is the PRR trackage, and the purple-y pink is the same as the light blue for the NYC.
Hope someone finds this useful/interesting!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I did find it interesting, thanks for doing it. You might want to change the color on the Long Island tracks to pink as the LIRR was a subsidiary of Pennsy.


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

I thought that LIRR was co-owned by PRR and NYC......
I did the two maps separately, and had it as the subsidiary colors for both. Apparently when I merged them it did something funky. I'll fix it asap, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

The image has been updated to have LIRR as a Pennsy Subsidiary, thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

And thanks again for doing it.


----------

